

Show HN: Throwpass – Transport passwords from your phone to a shared computer - Buge
https://throwpass.com

======
97-109-107
Two-way would be nice too.

~~~
Buge
Yes, but it would require a bit of extra user interaction to make it secure.
Otherwise you might try to send something from the browser to your phone and
it might actually go to the phone of an attacker behind you who also scanned
it.

I think the solution would be to have the phone's screen turn green when it
has successfully paired, and the user needs to verify that before sending to
the phone. But everyone I've shown it to as-is hasn't been able to figure out
how it works (except you). So I don't want to force any additional confusing
steps on the user. In the future I might do it on a different site, without
the focus on passwords.

